# The Practice Of Edging



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Even that I have done this often for years while masterbating. It has never been apart of our sex life together.But I was reading that during sex if a women is brought to the edge right before orgasm and then backs off multiple times the final orgasm is Legendary. Its call Edging, I would love to experiment with this with my wife.I have tried this lately and realized thats its something that needs to be talked about first before you just start doing it.Silly me, I tried it three times now and all three times got yelled at for stopping and ruining her orgasm.I google it and it seems to be very popular event.Seems like fun.Problem is really does not work with only getting duty sex.


----------



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

I think that some women have a very difficult time reaching orgasm so that if you are that close and don't get over the edge it can be very frustrating. 

That says, some of my best sex was when we did that to each other. The tease is tough, but the release is incredible. 

Keep something else in mind. If the physical condition of the person being edged is not good, they may not have the energy to continue.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't tolerate this often...but when I can it is great fun. I'm like your wife in that once I'm close stopping will ..:cussing:

What my husband does is toys with me, gets me almost there, then walks away. He'll say we have to get dressed or we'll be late so we'll finish this later, then he toys with me in the car but not enough to get close, just enough to get my hopes up. Of course by this time I know what he's doing and I'm in for the ride! 

I don't recommend edging several times ALL while having sex though. Unless you verbalize that you are toying with her and say something like "not yet...I want to do this first..." 

Or you could tell her when you first start, "I'm going to bring you to the brink several times before I take you over, just go with it and see how it feels ...."


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

I attempt this from time to time with a vibrator. It's hard to gauge the right time though. No way it works PIV. Once in a while she will stop when on top (really the only way she can O with PIV) to try and prolong it, but just ends up wrecking it.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I found it to be funny thats its so popular on Google.I had thought I was the only one that I did it. The only thing to be aware of at least for me if you do it alone you are wasted for a entire day .Maybe its because of lack of sex. But if you do this to yourself it will take a day to recover. You are done and you will not be thinking of sex for a while. After reading today about this sport,There are people that practice this game for days . It becomes a game for them . Interesting ??? I guess its a form of foreplay ??? It could be fun for a while.But some people forbid the the other to climax until the OP says its OK to do so.I think a little bit of this would be fun,But I really don't like to prolong something I enjoy.But if it would make my wife enjoy it all better its game on.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee would beat me on the head with her vibrator if I did that to her.

I wouldn't be too happy if she did that to me either.

You can always have sex 2 - 3x that evening and not just once.

Just too much torment for me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

At my age I'm lucky to have an O so if my husband did this to me I'd deck him. LOL


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm very good at self edging to make myself last longer. But edging my wife? Um, no.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

We've tried this, it never worked that way for me. Once I get to the edge and don't go over its almost impossible to get there again, and if I do get there it is not as fulfilling as a normal O. Not a fan...


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I tried it three times now and all three times got yelled at for stopping and ruining her orgasm.


learn anything yet?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> learn anything yet?


lol. Thick.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> We've tried this, it never worked that way for me. Once I get to the edge and don't go over its almost impossible to get there again, and if I do get there it is not as fulfilling as a normal O. Not a fan...


Same here. It takes a long time to get back up there. And if it does happen the O seems almost died out.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Wiserforit said:


> learn anything yet?


Ya no joke,When you only have sex once a week and you strike out three times in a row I mite could get sent back to the minors.She did ask why do I always have to mess with it.I was thinking if I made it better I would get more???


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Ya no joke,When you only have sex once a week and you strike out three times in a row I mite could get sent back to the minors.She did ask why do I always have to mess with it.I was thinking if I made it better I would get more???


I'm wondering why you did this without telling her what you are up to.

Ask her what she wants, what her fantasies are, what revvs her motor, and try doing that.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Wiserforit said:


> I'm wondering why you did this without telling her what you are up to.
> 
> Ask her what she wants, what her fantasies are, what revvs her motor, and try doing that.


Well for one thing as a guy ,You know if you can stop for a minute most of the time you can regroup your thoughts and not blow instantly and then I personally can last a long time.But for the wife she is more of a Lets getter done type and One and done girl.She's a no non sense ,no foreplay, Just lets get it girl. So she doesn't like you messing with it all


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> She's a no non sense ,no foreplay, Just lets get it girl. So she doesn't like you messing with it all


Mine too, which is the ideal girl as far as I'm concerned. 

The interruptions we have are kids fighting over toys. We both find it pretty aggravating.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've done this before to my wife and my wife has done it to me. I love it and she has loved it before too. But it really all depends on the mood she is in. 

If it's late and she's tired, or it's the, "I'm not in the mood, so hurry it up already, duty sex". Then I know don't bother with trying to prolong the act, which really sucks. I never understood the "hurry and finish" act unless you are late for work, or the kids are banging on the bedroom door. 

However, on those rare occasions my wife enjoys teasing me (edging) for hours and knows just when to stop her pelvic or oral movements that bring me just to the brink. She would simply stop and giggle at my literal "growing" frustration, change her position, and continue her playful sensual torture.  
I wasn't allowed to O until she did, and sometimes she could go for over an hour doing this.

Sometimes I think it was a game of hers to just see how engorged and horny she could get me, and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Once my wife starts to get turned on if I stop she looses it and usually doesn't regain it. So usually it's full speed on her until she goes. I don't know if this is a learned thing or not. She doesn't masturbate so she probably doesn't know her body well enough to learn something like this. 

I have learned this for me and love it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm very good at self edging to make myself last longer. But edging my wife? Um, no.


:iagree: It is great for myself to prolong the pleasure and delay the point of no return with edging, but not for my wife....she wants the climax without delay!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

If I would have done that to my first wife, I wouldn't be on this forum. I would be pushing up daisies somewhere


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

This would just annoy me... 

I'd rather have several 'nice' O's than be tortured just get one that _might_ be awesomely toe curling ... 

AND if hubby still hadn't got the hint after 3x of trying this and me getting mad I'd think he was just _trying_ to piss me off!

Which as we all know is not the best move is your hoping for great sex... tonight or tomorrow or...


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have done this during PIV, but only after I have given her one through oral. She gets real sensitive right after her orgasm and she can't do multiples, so she will play with me for a while and get on top. She will get me close then pull off multiple times until I can't stand it anymore...then a little longer. Yes, the orgasm is incredible (I am getting a rise just thinking about it!). She usually has a second one this way. 

The other way she does this is during a hand job. She will get me close and then go real slowly holding me tithe on the edge. I think the longest was 45 minutes. Wow!


----------



## Rembrandt36 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> Well for one thing as a guy ,You know if you can stop for a minute most of the time you can regroup your thoughts and not blow instantly and then I personally can last a long time.But for the wife she is more of a Lets getter done type and One and done girl.She's a no non sense ,no foreplay, Just lets get it girl. So she doesn't like you messing with it all


Good grief man - sounds like she has a hard enough time getting there. Do mess with here O, she just may put a world of hurt on you and totally withdraw. Then it'll be no edging - no nothing.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm surprised with most of the female comments on this thread!

Edging takes some practice and IS fun for BOTH partners.

An easy way to start is with a sensual massage.
[ Warm , scented oils are the best.]

Lie on your stomach at first, blindfolded is best.
Let him pay attention to your lower back, buttocks, [ also what lies between] and inner thigh.
Then turn over and lie on your back, hands at your sides.
Let your H give you a full body , sensual massage and then let him massage your pelvic area / vualva [ use lots of oil ],, very gentle touches , no finger penetration] , so that its filled with blood. 
[ Clean shaved is the best way for this. It increases sensivity].
He could either use his hands or a toy [ externally] to bring you almost to the point of O , then he stops.
You must be relaxed.

Repeat for the desired # of times , your body will be in a constant state of arousal, just waiting to " flip the switch.".
Whenever you're ready for sex, tell him and within minutes of penetration you WILL orgasm, and it would be out of this world.

You may also have another with ease, because he's now starting whilst you had a long preparation.

It's good sexual foreplay and it helps the man to learn his woman's body signals of different stages of arousal, better

women can do the same to men too.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's fun for him when I give him oral. if he stopped it would make me very frustrated. I have to build up and once I lose it, it's gone forever. 

It depends on the woman, we are all different. Discuss it and try it a few times. If she can't do it, try something else. 

I'll add that if I know an O is not going to happen, I let him know and he goes at his own pace. Maybe you can do it if she knows she won't O then it won't be frustrating.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

CM I think women are so different from each other that blanket statements about how they work can't be made. It has to do with anatomy, from what I understand. 

Of course, I may be wrong, I haven't had sex with any women.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> CM I think women are so different from each other that blanket statements about how they work can't be made. It has to do with anatomy, from what I understand.
> 
> Of course, I may be wrong, I haven't had sex with any women.



It's not meant to be a blanket statement about how women work.

Most of the men on the thread acknowledged that they have done it during masturbation. In fact, most men during sex try to hold back if their woman's O is taking some time. This is a form of " edging"

I think Romantic Guy above gave a perfect example of him and his wife dong it.

My only assumption here is that most women on this thread have been married for sometime and are comfortable with their body and sexuality.

However, women on this thread seem reluctant to want to try edging because they fear loosing their orgasm.
Those fears are ill founded and have no basis in fact. A woman does not have to " work " to get an orgasm, it happens naturally.
Edging is just a way of manipulating it and making it more fun.

That's why I gave a step by step " tutorial " , suited for women on how it can be done without loosing the orgasm.
The key is to let go, relax and let your husband take control. Tell him how you want to be touched , and tell him what the goal is. 
This can be very exciting if done together, and it augers well for sexual variety, sex education and intimate bonding within the bedroom.

As long as a woman can have an orgasm, she can be taken to the edge and back, allowing for a more powerful orgasm in the end.
Just takes a little practise, and even the " practise " is fun.
Good communication before , and during is also necessary.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the last post.It just seems like after time your orgasm stays the same. For myself there are not very many ways to have a better one.It tends to be the same all the time. I always feel if I can make my wifes better she will learn to enjoy sex more. Its really something to toy with. Something to set down on a Friday night and say lets try it. Its really no different than coming home with a new toy. Whats troubling is when She does want new toys or to try a new position. She is content with whats she has. To me is so much more ,Sex is a play ground enjoy it.
Changing the content here a bit,But its like I text her and tell her what I would like to do to her tonight or sometime and I get no response from her . I ask her did she get it and she says thats Nasty.To Funny


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I do this with my husband, only I take control.... tease him, while teasing myself, he is on top and I control his hips pushing him out at the right time and then we lay together or cuddle etc... and go at it again, I will also vary speed too... he seems to like that. I would talk to your wife about it ahead of time, don't just do it. My hubs and I usually one of us will say, no not yet, when we can tell the other is getting close... however, close, and there, are two different things and for a female once there, and lost, it is harder to recover.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H has mastered doing this with me, with his hands, not PIV. He takes me to the edge then stops or slows then gets it going again. I am right on the very edge and he knows when to pull back. The resulting O is AMAZING. 

He has learnt this on his own because I am unable to communicate at this time and barely know my own name at this point. Often I will hurriedly get him to do PIV just at the very end and that is one of the best feelings ever, not a full blow O but I feel so insatiable that I want to eat him alive


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just Wondering said:


> I like the last post.It just seems like after time your orgasm stays the same. For myself there are not very many ways to have a better one.It tends to be the same all the time. I always feel if I can make my wifes better she will learn to enjoy sex more. Its really something to toy with. Something to set down on a Friday night and say lets try it. Its really no different than coming home with a new toy. Whats troubling is when She does want new toys or to try a new position. She is content with whats she has. To me is so much more ,Sex is a play ground enjoy it.
> Changing the content here a bit,But its like I text her and tell her what I would like to do to her tonight or sometime and I get no response from her . I ask her did she get it and she says thats Nasty.To Funny


Is it difficult for your wife to O? Is it easier for her to have an O in a particular position? Does she O every time? 

Sometimes reluctance to change things up is because the woman has a rhythm that works to get her reliable O. Changing things may decrease her chance of O. 

Have you explored this with her? Maybe tell her to try something new and then both work to make sure she gets an O.


----------

